# Welcoming a new pup



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

We have been looking for awhile for a new GSD addition to the family. We were contacted last week by cliffson1 (Cliff) who luckily had a beautiful female that we fell in love with (she's on the right in the one pic). We will be going to pick her next weekend and are extremely excited. Her father is Picasso Traho and her mother is Libra Venusina Sopka. Can't wait to get her training and spending time w/ the family. Big thanks to Cliff!

-Mike


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Aw cute! I'm not sure what you mean when you said the father and mother (their names?) but can't wait to see more pics when you get her! Working line correct?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cute pup... any plans for her?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Cute pup congrats! Cliff knows his stuff, I'm sure you've got yourself one heck of a pup.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

So cute love it


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Two said:


> Aw cute! I'm not sure what you mean when you said the father and mother (their names?) but can't wait to see more pics when you get her! Working line correct?


Sire of litter is - Picasso Traho
Dam of little is - Libra Venusina Sopka

That is the pups parents? I don't know if I'm explaining that wrong, I'm new to all this pedigree stuff.



Lucy Dog said:


> Cute pup... any plans for her?


We'd love to the schutzhund training with her, since she comes from a great line of workers.



sagelfn said:


> Cute pup congrats! Cliff knows his stuff, I'm sure you've got yourself one heck of a pup.


That's an understatement. I have talked to him for roughly 3 hours on the phone and every time I hang-up the phone I'm awestruck about all the information he gave me. I only can hope that we stay in touch in the future! He is a great asset for this forum and the GSD breed in my opinion!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

your very lucky to be getting a wonderful puppy from one of the smartest gsd persons I know of Congrats ! and of course keep us updated with pics


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's a beauty!!!! Make sure you have mentally adjusted your LIFE for the next year! And finding a great place to train/socialize should be top of the list  (with a CRATE!)


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> your very lucky to be getting a wonderful puppy from one of the smartest gsd persons I know of Congrats ! and of course keep us updated with pics


My wife and I do consider ourselves lucky to have made Cliff's acquaintance, hopefully it'll continue. Hopefully we can do this dog's pedigree proud, and have a top notched working dog.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!! She is a beauty!! What is her name?


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

She reminds me Rocky when he was that young. Can't wait to see how she looks in a few months.

Welcome to the forums from another SC member.


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the forum!! She is a beauty!! What is her name?


Haven't decided on a name yet. We will have one before this weeks over though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup! You did right by going with Cliff...


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww beautiful!


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats on your new pup! You did right by going with Cliff...


Thanks. Where is SW Michigan are you from? I was born and raised in Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MD, I'm from Portage/Kalamazoo...I'd love to move to SC, though don't think my dogs would, they love Winter weather.


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> MD, I'm from Portage/Kalamazoo...I'd love to move to SC, though don't think my dogs would, they love Winter weather.


I hear ya, it's hotter than you know what down here. How long have you been in K'zoo.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MD in SC said:


> I hear ya, it's hotter than you know what down here. How long have you been in K'zoo.


all my life, sadly. I took a trip a couple years ago to Beaufort, and fell in love with the place. The history and the water made it very interesting.


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> all my life, sadly. I took a trip a couple years ago to Beaufort, and fell in love with the place. The history and the water made it very interesting.


Luckily I got out of there. Been gone for about 10 years and don't miss the winters at all. We're looking forward to bringing this beautiful dog up properly and I think the Schutzhund will be good for the dog, and the family.

-Mike


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new pup ... she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## MD in SC (Jul 29, 2011)

Well we finally went up to NC to meet with Cliff and pick up our new addition. We decided to buy this beautiful dog essentially sight unseen, just a few pics and mainly the recommendation of Cliff. All I can say is, if anyone every has a chance to pick up a dog from Cliff, make sure the door doesn't hit you on the way out. Cliff is a special man in the GSD community and I hope I can keep in-touch w/ him in the future. 

Here are some pics of our new Darby Vom Buchonia.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww she is soooooo cute! congrats and have fun with her


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the new puppy. I live in Maryland but lived in SC for two years from 2006-2008.


----------

